
Docker for Windows 17.11 with Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - sz4kerto
https://blog.docker.com/2017/11/docker-for-windows-17-11/
======
carlsborg
Docker for Windows already runs Linux containers. This is an update: "The
setup for running Linux containers with LCOW is a lot simpler than the
previous architecture where a Hyper-V Linux VM runs a Linux Docker daemon,
along with all your containers. With LCOW, the Docker daemon runs as a Windows
process (same as when running Docker Windows containers), and every time you
start a Linux container Docker launches a minimal Hyper-V hypervisor running a
VM with a Linux kernel, runc and the container processes running on top."

~~~
Dolores12
any idea what host windows OS are supported? I suppose only those with
hyper-v.

~~~
cjcampbell
I’m looking for the same answer. I expect you are right, as the MS article
linked does talk about some Hyper-V capabilities leveraged by LinuxKit (even
though MobyLinux is no longer running as a HyperV VM).

~~~
sz4kerto
It is running as a Hyper-V VM. HV containers don't share the kernel with the
host if they're running Linux; they are actual lightweight VMs.

------
pedro2
I was expecting LCOW to not need Hyper-V at all and to use Windows' WSL.

I thought it was the whole point behind WSL -- to beta-test Linux containers
support without the need for virtualization.

~~~
cjcampbell
Hyper-V virtualization requirements are removed with this update. It does rely
on Hyper-V isolation, which appears to have more in common with Linux
namespaces than virtualization.

Virtualization isn’t completely off the table. The article mentions a minimal,
LinuxKit-based hypervisor. I may be off, but I’m imagining something more akin
to what’s happening on macOS via HyperKit.

~~~
jstarks
Not quite. It doesn’t use the existing Hyper-V management stack, but it does
use the Hyper-V hypervisor and (trimmed down) virtual device stack.

~~~
hungerstrike
Will the Hyper-V features need to be installed or will it be installed
automatically?

I'm just curious because sometimes it messes with your video card driver.

~~~
jstarks
You’ll have to enable Hyper-V. If you’re having video card issues with Hyper-V
+ Windows 10 you can email me and we can try to figure out what’s going on.

------
codeman1181
So I have 2 questions still:

\- On a windows server can I run a Linux container?

\- On Windows server can I run a Windows container and a Linux container side
by side?

~~~
cjcampbell
From my read, the side-by-side feature is a soon but not quite yet (on Win10
or Server 2016). Looks like the groundwork is prepared though there are some
features that aren’t fully implemented yet.

